# cron jobs to check if a program is running, then start it?



## wonslung (Jun 17, 2009)

I want to set up multiple users with rtorrent and i'd like them to start at boot. I was wondering if it would be easier/possible to set a cronjob for each user to check if rtorrent is running and start it if it isn't (maybe using screen)

thanks for any help


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 17, 2009)

I would create start-up script and place it in /usr/local/etc/rc.d
As for torrent client, i think net-p2p/transmission-daemon is just perfect for this kind of job


----------

